# Gopher tortoise release (pics)



## EKLC (Sep 1, 2013)

I volunteer for a licensed rehabber, and today we released one of the gopher tortoises that came to us about two months ago. He was attacked by a dog and had puncture wounds, but he healed nicely and was eating voraciously while we had him. We found a wild area near his capture site that is a 30 minute walk away from any roads or yards, so hopefully I'm the last human he ever has to see.







We found the perfect place, with gopher holes already in the area





He walked around for a bit, chomping at random bits of grass. He didn't like the starter hole we dug for him.





He found an existing hole that was just his size (above the big one in the picture), and went right in.





Is that a toad in the hole?





It was hard leaving a baby out there, and I really agonized about the release spot. Good luck little tortoise!


----------



## laney (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh wow what a brilliant thing your doing 
It must be hard leaving them, especially going by that first photo, such an innocent look on his little face, it must be hard not to worry about them!
Just remember that you have given this little fella the best gift he will ever have...a second chance at life 
Good luck little one.
And thank you for helping him and the others like him, you are wonderful in my eyes for doing this!


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2013)

Cool. Hope he makes it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 1, 2013)

Good job, Evan!


----------



## kathyth (Sep 1, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## ascott (Sep 1, 2013)

> I really agonized about the release spot.



Tell me about it...truly is a moment of quarry....can leave you waling around in circles for some time....and great job


----------



## EKLC (Sep 1, 2013)

laney said:


> Oh wow what a brilliant thing your doing
> It must be hard leaving them, especially going by that first photo, such an innocent look on his little face, it must be hard not to worry about them!
> Just remember that you have given this little fella the best gift he will ever have...a second chance at life
> Good luck little one.
> And thank you for helping him and the others like him, you are wonderful in my eyes for doing this!



Thanks for those kind words Laney! If you're a tortoise lover, it's hard to sit by when tortoise in your own backyard need help. This is my 7th rescue or so, but only my second release. 



Tom said:


> Cool. Hope he makes it.



Me too. He started acting like my torts towards the end. Funny how they can transition from ultra-shy wild behavior, to passive captive behavior so quickly.



Yvonne G said:


> Good job, Evan!



Thanks Yvonne! Hopefully one of many releases.



kathyth said:


> Great job!



Thanks Kathy! Anything for the gophers



ascott said:


> > I really agonized about the release spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it...truly is a moment of quarry....can leave you waling around in circles for some time....and great job



Actually, I initially found a spot, and left him after 20 minutes of observation, walked a mile back to my car and drove away.... then my worries got the best of me, as this spot was close to a popular horse riding trail, so I turned around, and walked him a mile further into the woods.


----------



## Irish (Sep 1, 2013)

I think eat you did is an exceptional act. You worried about the spot and likely chose tort paradise! Not many could do what you do, and I doubt there are many who feel reward or hope as you have. Keep rockin. Much respect.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 1, 2013)

This is awesome ! To bad we can't get more of them back in the wild . 
GREAT JOB !!!!! 
Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck out there little gopher tortoise.


----------



## wellington (Sep 2, 2013)

That is really cool. Good job you did for him. What a happy yet sad moment for you. Thanks for sharing it with us. Hope he has a great long life.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2013)

*Outstanding!*


----------



## EKLC (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I have more pictures and gophers, but a lot of them are gory and sad. I'll stick to the successful releases


----------



## thatrebecca (Sep 4, 2013)

Great story and pix! Thanks for sharing! Wish he had a little GPS chip so we could learn where he goes.


----------



## EKLC (Sep 7, 2013)

thatrebecca said:


> Great story and pix! Thanks for sharing! Wish he had a little GPS chip so we could learn where he goes.



I'm actually planning on designing a gopher tortoise crittercam with them, since I'm an electrical engineer. It would be cool to see what they do with their days.


----------



## JJ_BOY (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice job


2 Russians, dog, and cat


----------



## EKLC (Sep 13, 2013)

Another release today. This was easier, since she was older and very feisty while under our care





She was found an hour away from me, hit by a car. We wired her up and she healed in 4 months. For this release, I really studied google maps to find a suitable location. Obviously, I won't release her on the street where she was found, but I need to stay within a 2 mile radius. Most of the land is taken up by agriculture, and the promising wild areas are fenced off and inaccessible. 

I took a chance on this one place that had a navigable fence line penetrating a few miles into the brush. I had to slip through a barbed wire fence, but it was well worth it since there were gopher holes all over, plenty of cactus, and diggable sand. 





Here is where I dropped her off.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 13, 2013)

What a beauty. Feisty. Love the feisty. You do awesome work, Evan. Fare the well little feisty tortoise. Have a happy life.


----------

